# Gah. Can't remember name of television series...



## iansales (Oct 9, 2007)

Hopefully, someone around here will be able to help... 

A late 1980s television series, a pan-European production, about a European space mission. I seem to recall a British scientist in a wheelchair, but I may be mistaken. It was broadcast late at night on ITV (I think).


----------



## Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, I tried on this, I've racked my brains and googled, but I don't know anything that fits with everything you mentioned. I can't remember any scientist in a wheelchair on a space mission. 

The only series that I can think of that are anywhere close would be _Star Cops, The Starlost, Mercy Point, & Space 1999_ and none of those fit, each for various different reasons.


----------



## iansales (Oct 9, 2007)

I spent about an hour googling and came up empty. But I have very vivid memories of a European drama about a space mission that used to be on at some daft hour like 1 am.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't say my memories are vivid, far from it, but I seem to recall a European-based series vaguely along the lines you suggest.  I don't recal watching much of it, though.


----------



## iansales (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, at least I know I'm not making it up


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 9, 2007)

The only one I found which sounds vaguely familiar was M.A.N.T.I.S. but I don't think it matches up

M.A.N.T.I.S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## iansales (Oct 9, 2007)

It was definitely European, perhaps even set in France or Italy.


----------

